# Oil Ring : Silver/Red/DENIM/ARROW/MORO/AVUS



## oldguy

*OILRING (Revised)*

I have a few of these made up now.

They are a one piece 'stick-on' item, with 3M heavy duty sticky pads on the back.

They are sprayed and lacquered and I've tested them on my own bay. I didn't go for drilling and screwing to the plastic as I wanted them to be removable, but to re-fix you'd need new sticky pads.

COLOURS SO FAR : I have

Silver (Audi 'Brilliant' Silver)
Red (Audi 'Brilliant' Red)
Denim Blue
Moro Blue
Aviator (Arrow) Grey 
Avus Silver

Depending on interest I may add more colours.

Easy to fit, just clean the plastic with some solvent, allow to dry, then remove the sticky pad backings and position over the Oilcap.

Fits 225's only.

Photo's show fitted with OEM and Porsche caps, they also fit if you have a Forge cap.

*£24.90 first class recorded delivery.*

PM me if interested, OG


----------



## Kanikuman

Count me in for a silver one.


----------



## NoMark

I'll have a red one please Graham.

PM on it's way.

Oh and don't worry about the price, I don't think you should be selling at a loss or anywhere near it. Your time is very valuable :wink: .

Regards,

Mark.


----------



## Kanikuman

I received my ring yesterday, very fast delivery and it looks fantastic (and well made)! The only issue I'm having is getting the bloody thing to stick. The pads it came with weren't strong enough, so I bought some number plate adhesive pads, and even those don't seem to hold it in place! Has anyone got any recommendations as to what else I could try?


----------



## oldguy

Kanikuman said:


> I received my ring yesterday, very fast delivery and it looks fantastic (and well made)! The only issue I'm having is getting the bloody thing to stick. The pads it came with weren't strong enough, so I bought some number plate adhesive pads, and even those don't seem to hold it in place! Has anyone got any recommendations as to what else I could try?


Have you cleaned the plastic with some solvent...white spirit, AG tar remover, etc....those pads are extremely sticky, and withstand the engine heat etc, so must be dirty/greasy plastics....let me know how you get on....

I've now tested 3 rings on mine witht he same pads, each been on around 4 weeks without any issues :?


----------



## Kanikuman

In that case it's probably the residual Aerospace 303 Protectant I applied to the engine bay a few weeks ago! :roll:

I'll give it a clean tommorrow and I'm sure it will be fine, and I must say it looks damn smart when in place. I can't wait for you to reveal your new mod oldguy! Seeing as I've now removed the pads you supplied (doh), any idea where I could get some more?


----------



## oldguy

Kanikuman said:


> In that case it's probably the residual Aerospace 303 Protectant I applied to the engine bay a few weeks ago! :roll:
> 
> I'll give it a clean tommorrow and I'm sure it will be fine, and I must say it looks damn smart when in place. I can't wait for you to reveal your new mod oldguy! Seeing as I've now removed the pads you supplied (doh), any idea where I could get some more?


Yep, that'll be it. Like any adhesive the surface has to be free from grease and grime, whatever solvent you use (and i'd guess don't use anything like LPS spray as it might damage the plastic), let it dry off once you've applied it.....

I know Autoglym tar remover is good stuff to clean the plastics....

I'll stick some pads in the post on Monday

Just send me your address again as i may have deleted it....

thanks

OG


----------



## New2AudiTT

oldguy said:


> *OILRING (Revised)*
> 
> I have a few of these made up now.
> 
> They are a one piece 'stick-on' item, with 3M heavy duty sticky pads on the back.
> 
> They are sprayed and lacquered and I've tested them on my own bay. I didn't go for drilling and screwing to the plastic as I wanted them to be removable, but to re-fix you'd need new sticky pads.
> 
> Initially I have Silver (Audi 'Brilliant' Silver) and Red (Audi 'Brilliant' Read). Depending on interest I may add more colours.
> 
> Easy to fit, just clean the plastic with some solvent, allow to dry, then remove the sticky pad backings and position over the Oilcap.
> 
> Fits 225's only.
> 
> Photo's show fitted with OEM and Porsche caps, they also fit if you have a Forge cap.
> 
> *£22.90 first class recorded delivery.*
> 
> PM me if interested, OG


OG...will they fit 180's??


----------



## oldguy

I am going to check the 180, as far as i know for now it doesn't fit, but i'll check and post the result...


----------



## TTbaker

hi you get any of these left in red would be interested thanks


----------



## stuptt225

Hi I'm interested in one in silver. Can't PM on here yet though :-( any other way of doing this (maybe you can PM me?)


----------



## oldguy

TTbaker said:


> hi you get any of these left in red would be interested thanks


PM'd


----------



## oldguy

stuptt225 said:


> Hi I'm interested in one in silver. Can't PM on here yet though :-( any other way of doing this (maybe you can PM me?)


PM'd


----------



## stuptt225

oldguy said:


> stuptt225 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi I'm interested in one in silver. Can't PM on here yet though :-( any other way of doing this (maybe you can PM me?)
> 
> 
> 
> PM'd
Click to expand...

Received today thanks. Top quality and a five minute job to fit


----------



## DrrnCour

Love a blue one if your doing them in the future, Match the tip.


----------



## oldguy

DrrnCour said:


> Love a blue one if your doing them in the future, Match the tip.


Are the forge and SFS etc blues very similar? If so i will make some up in blue....???


----------



## luke88

Hi Oldguy.
I'm interested in the oil ring in silver and also the dipstick cover. 
Could you pm me some details and I'll send a payment across?

Thanks,
Luke.


----------



## oldguy

Bump...


----------



## sixohsixone

Looks great , I`ll have one in silver please . 
Send us some payment details and i`ll get it to you pronto!
Thanks, R


----------



## JulesandJude

I'd like one in Silver please... As this is only my second post I'm not sure if PMs work but please let me know the details


----------



## oldguy

JulesandJude said:


> I'd like one in Silver please... As this is only my second post I'm not sure if PMs work but please let me know the details


PM'd


----------



## oldguy

Aviator Grey & Denim blue added.....


----------



## tonksy26

Am i due commission for using my car as a colour chart ? :lol:


----------



## oldguy

tonksy26 said:


> Am i due commission for using my car as a colour chart ? :lol:


Slyed that photo whilst you weren't looking ! Maybe a discount on the next item :wink:


----------



## tonksy26

oldguy said:


> tonksy26 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Am i due commission for using my car as a colour chart ? :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Slyed that photo whilst you weren't looking ! Maybe a discount on the next item :wink:
Click to expand...

I thought you was being abit suspicious, hanging around my car :wink:

Get your finger out your backside and get those ideas into items in the for sale section


----------



## oldguy

Bump...Moro Blue added....


----------



## Duggy

Hi,
Whats the chances of one in Avus?


----------



## oldguy

Can do.......Only if you are a definite.......???


----------



## Duggy

oldguy said:


> Can do.......Only if you are a definite.......???


Yes, it's a definate

I'll PM my details etc tonight

John


----------



## xcarlyx

I would like aN avus silver one please! Do you have any?


----------



## oldguy

xcarlyx said:


> I would like aN avus silver one please! Do you have any?


Avus is in process......I'll let you know when i have one ready


----------



## xcarlyx

Brilliant thanks! These look smart!


----------



## Duggy

Excellent


----------



## Duggy

Hi Graham,

Payment and details sent

Cheers

John


----------



## Duggy

Cheers Graham, it looks superb










John


----------



## oldguy

Duggy said:


> Cheers Graham, it looks superb
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John


Good colour match for the Avus? I never got to be able to check it


----------



## Duggy

oldguy said:


> Duggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers Graham, it looks superb
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John
> 
> 
> 
> Good colour match for the Avus? I never got to be able to check it
Click to expand...

Not too bad, slightly off, but because it's not next to the colour, it's not noticeable

Sorry, didn't think to take a pic, next to the wing 

I'm happy with it


----------



## TTQ2K2

Hey OLDGUY...brilliant product!




























Cheers, Graham. One happy bunny here.

b.


----------



## oldguy

B...

Thanks, Glad you happy with it...Looks good !


----------



## beeyondGTR

very nice stuff love the colors

8)


----------



## Bucky

Graham, I've PM'd you a couple of times re. Dipstick and oil ring......all gone quiet, where you at? [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## oldguy

Bucky said:


> Graham, I've PM'd you a couple of times re. Dipstick and oil ring......all gone quiet, where you at? [smiley=bigcry.gif]


Oops.

PM'd


----------



## daztheblue1976

Hiya og, do you have any of these left in Silver (Audi 'Brilliant' Silver)?

Cheers


----------



## BaueruTc

Arrived safe and sound! Cheers Graham!


----------



## oldguy

BaueruTc said:


> Arrived safe and sound! Cheers Graham!


Good, as long as you're happy with it !

thanks


----------



## oldguy

daztheblue1976 said:


> Hiya og, do you have any of these left in Silver (Audi 'Brilliant' Silver)?
> 
> Cheers


I think i have....will let you know


----------



## daztheblue1976

oldguy said:


> daztheblue1976 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hiya og, do you have any of these left in Silver (Audi 'Brilliant' Silver)?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> 
> 
> I think i have....will let you know
Click to expand...

Cheers fella


----------



## stevehaz

Like these alot,


----------



## A8VCG

Bang Tidy - my god...listen to myself! I need a girlfriend :lol:


----------



## stevehaz

hi just checking have you got a silver oil ring,manafold cover and dipstick and how much for the lot, thanks


----------



## ChallonaTTer

PM sent regarding your oilring cover.
Cheers Nick.


----------



## Missus_Pod

Do you have any left in Moro blue?


----------



## oldguy

I'll have a look......

If not I will need to make one up......so let me know if you are a definite.....


----------



## Missus_Pod

I'm a definite  BUT can I please have a brilliant silver one instead? (I've decided to do my engine bling in silver!).


----------



## stevehaz

Hi when you get round to it can i have a silver one please


----------



## oldguy

stevehaz said:


> Hi when you get round to it can i have a silver one please


Yes


----------



## Callum-TT

Can I have a silver one please and a dipstick cover in silver if you have it .

Thanks

Callum


----------



## oldguy

Callum-TT said:


> Can I have a silver one please and a dipstick cover in silver if you have it .
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Callum


I have dipstick cover, but rings still in process and I have a backlog....I'll PM you same as manifold plate....will save a bit on postage...

thanks


----------



## Callum-TT

oldguy said:


> Callum-TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can I have a silver one please and a dipstick cover in silver if you have it .
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Callum
> 
> 
> 
> I have dipstick cover, but rings still in process and I have a backlog....I'll PM you same as manifold plate....will save a bit on postage...
> 
> thanks
Click to expand...

Sounds good mate. I look forward to your PM

No major rush buddy


----------



## QCOUPETT

OG,
Interested in the bright silver oil ring and the polished manifold cover shipped to the States. Pricing?
Thanks 
John

OG,
Decided to just go with bright silver oil ring- price shipped to the States?
Thanks,
John


----------



## Matt cooke

Hi can you put me down for a silver one please


----------



## Gaz1410

Hi can you put me down for a red one please

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Missus_Pod

Many thanks OG for my dipstick handle and ring! . Both arrived safely so now its just finding time to do my engine bling!.

Thanks again


----------



## Matt cooke

Any news on these yet?


----------



## TomBorehamUK

Hi, little bump.

Are you still doing these? if so could you pm me as I'd love a Moro blue one.

Cheers.


----------



## Stampers

TomBorehamUK said:


> Hi, little bump.
> 
> Are you still doing these? if so could you pm me as I'd love a Moro blue one.
> 
> Cheers.


I'd also be interested in one of these.
Brilliant Silver would be my choice, however if you could do phantom black that'd be ace.

Also after a dipstick handle too if possible?


----------



## oldguy

Stampers said:


> TomBorehamUK said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, little bump.
> 
> Are you still doing these? if so could you pm me as I'd love a Moro blue one.
> 
> Cheers.
> 
> 
> 
> I'd also be interested in one of these.
> Brilliant Silver would be my choice, however if you could do phantom black that'd be ace.
> 
> Also after a dipstick handle too if possible?
Click to expand...

You are on the list...


----------



## Deemc

Hi are these still for sale??


----------



## Em6x

Also interested in a Silver Oil ring and the dipstick handle if I could have some more info / pricing?

Thanks,
Emma


----------



## RyeQuattro

Hi

I am interested in the manifold cover in satin with black bolts, the dipstick handle and a silver oil filler surround. can you send me your costs and payment details please.

Alan


----------



## Matt cooke

Any chance of one in silver please


----------



## Matt cooke

Hello?


----------



## daztheblue1976

Hi OG

I currently have one of these from you in silver and was wondering if there was the chance of maybe getting one of these polished? Would like it to blend in well which my other polished parts? Cheers


----------



## Kirbzz_11

daztheblue1976 said:


> Hi OG
> 
> I currently have one of these from you in silver and was wondering if there was the chance of maybe getting one of these polished? Would like it to blend in well which my other polished parts? Cheers


Bumping old thread, but I also would e interested in a polished one??


----------



## bigcat

Hi Oldguy, can you put me down for a silver one please. Let me know when you need payment via PayPal friends and family.


----------



## mullum

I've got a black one, if anyone's interested - pm me


----------



## nataliejade

I'm interested in a red one please


----------



## Larken93

Looking for a Brilliant Red one please will be appreciated to whoever may take me up on this


----------



## QCOUPETT

Brendan,
Just bought a MK1 TT Roadster, and want to get the silver oil ring, polished dip stick cover, and the stainless cover screw kit.
How much for all three, shipped to the States (Dallas, TX).
Thanks,
John


----------



## TTwister

Hi,

Great forum; learnt a lot & will be posting up some tips of my own ASAP. 
I would love to buy one of your "Silver" Oil Rings please; how do i make payment to you?

I look forward to hearinf from you soon; All The Best.

TTwister


----------



## Harry ScroTTer

Take it these won't fit a V6?


----------



## TTwister

Would like a red one please, but im a newbie; how do wec proceed from here?
Can i pay via Pay Pal etc

Cheers


----------



## bathchoppers

Hi, I have a Mauritius Blue 225. Do you have an oil ring to match? I am unable to PM you. Thank you.


----------



## Bill Crane

Hi Oldguy,

I require a silver Oil Ring, I cannot PM yet as a newbie, please PM me with prices etc?


----------



## MikeysTT

Hi, 
Are you still selling theses oil rings?? Very interested in a polished one if you are, but being a newbie unable to PM you.

Regards.


----------



## smiffy1019

I would like a silver one. Can you send me details of the price and how to pay you 8)


----------



## Dorttmnd

Hi
I am interested in a silver ring if these are still available? Please PM me. Thanks


----------

